# DX Crop



## JeffL (May 4, 2013)

Hi all. I wanted to know if there was a way to use the crop tool to automatically create a 1.4xcrop to see what my image would look like if I shot is with a DX  sensor.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## clee01l (May 4, 2013)

Crops in LR are always to some aspect ratio. Both the full frame (FX) and the APS-C (DX) sensor use the same aspect ratio 3:2. 
DX sensors have a crop *factor *of 1.5 not 1.4. Crop factor is a different term from crop aspect ratio. What you,want to do is reduce the image by a crop factor of 1.5 or 66% of the FX sensor area. The only way you can do,this in LR, is to create a 3:2 crop that is 66% of your full frame and save it as a develop setting to paste into any other full frame image.


----------



## JeffL (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Cletus. While I know how to create a 3:2 crop. I am not sure how I can make it automatically make it so that's its 2/3 of the frame


----------



## clee01l (May 5, 2013)

JeffL said:


> Thanks Cletus. While I know how to create a 3:2 crop. I am not sure how I can make it automatically make it so that's its 2/3 of the frame


It takes some effort.  First you need to know the size of the DX sensor in pixels, then tweek the edges of your 3:2 crop unitl that match (or closely match) the DX pixel dimensions.


----------



## Allan Olesen (May 6, 2013)

It will make the tweaking a lot easier if you first enable the information overlay (shortcut key: i) and select pixel dimensions as one of the properties you want to see in the overlay (shortcut keys: Ctrl-j).

Rob Cole has also made a plug-in which can crop to specific pixel dimensions:
http://www.robcole.com/Rob/ProductsAndServices/XmpCropLrPlugin/#revision_history


----------



## JeffL (May 9, 2013)

What I can't figure out is how to create the preset. I can make the crop to the right pixel dimension, but don't see how to turn that into a preset: In the crop drop down box it only allows to input aspect ratio, and I don't see a choice for 'crop' in the 'new develop preset' dialog box.
Thanks'


----------



## clee01l (May 9, 2013)

JeffL said:


> What I can't figure out is how to create the preset. I can make the crop to the right pixel dimension, but don't see how to turn that into a preset: In the crop drop down box it only allows to input aspect ratio, and I don't see a choice for 'crop' in the 'new develop preset' dialog box.
> Thanks'


You can't create a preset of a crop setting.  What you can do is copy a development setting that includes just the crop adjustment from an existing image and paste that into a new previously uncropped image.  I have a Collection of images that have different defined crops. when I want to reuse one of these I copy the crop settings from one of these images and paste it into the image(s) that I am presently working.


----------



## JeffL (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, I got it. Appreciate the help.
Jeff


----------

